# Lapierre Zesty/ X-Control gebraucht kaufen



## BennydeMuller (7. März 2012)

Hallo, ich habe gestern einen Thread unter Kaufberatung geschrieben, mir wurde angeraten ihn hier zu veröffentlichen.

"





*Gebrauchtes Bike kaufen (z.B Lapierre Zesty)* 
 			 			 		  		 		 			 			Hallo liebe Biker-Community:

Kurzes emotionales Intro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mit 18 hab ich mir mit meinem ersten Geld ein voll ausgerüstetes Banshee  Morphine gekauft, die Welt war toll (das Bike auch) bis man es mir  gestohlen hat... Hab mir geschworen nie mehr ein teures Bike zu kaufen.

Nun bin ich 24, bin leicht ausser Form gekommen und weiss nur noch aus  Erinnerung wie sehr es schmerzt die Pedale ins Schienbein gerammt zu  bekommen... 


Kurz gesagt hab vor mir wieder ein Bike zu kaufen, jedoch dieses Mal ein  Gebrauchtes. (der Wertverlust scheint ähnlich wie beim Auto zu sein und  im Frühjahr werden die meisten Gebrauchten verkauft)

Ich hab mich ins Lapierre Zesty verkuckt, ich schau auch im  französisch-sprachigem Raum nach Bikes (troc-velo.com hat irrsinnig  viel). 

Nun meine Frage, gibt es große Unterschiede zwischen dem ersten Zesty  (2008) und den neueren ab 2009, bzw zwischen älteren und neuen Parts?
Ein älteres Zesty 714 (Carbon) z.B kostet ähnlich wie ein neueres Zesty 314 (Aluminium).

Ich würde mich natürlich auch über Alternativen freuen, mein Gebiet war  früher All-Mountain lastig, denke da will ich auch wieder ansetzen,  jedoch auch einfachere Touren über Pfade/ unbefestigte Weg usw.
Ich lege Wert auf guteKlettereigenschaften (ich kenne meine Kondition nicht mehr beim Fahrrad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




),  daher auch Gewicht des Bikes (mein Gewicht müsste das Fahrrad aushalten  74kg bei 1,83m), Stabilität und gutes Handling. Federung denke ich sind  die Standard 120mm angemessen?

Mein Budget liegt um die 1500 Euro mit Luft nach oben.

Ich danke im Voraus und hoffe auf produktive Hilfe, ich versuche gerne alles detaillierter zu erläutern bei Unstimmigkeiten!

Mfg,
Ben   "


----------



## BennydeMuller (7. März 2012)

Meine konkrete Frage ist ob es sich lohnt ein älteres höher angesiedeltes Lapierre zu kaufen (z.B 2008-2009) oder zum gleichen Preis ein neueres (2010-2012), jedoch niedrigeres Modell zu kaufen.

Ich kann mich zudem nicht so recht entscheiden zwischen einem X-Control (leichter, weniger Federweg) und einem Zesty (etwas schwerer mit mehr Reserven). In Luxemburg denke ich nicht dass es eine Möglichkeit gibt es die irgendwo testen zu können, zudem will ich ja ein gebrauchtes Bike kaufen und nicht unbedingt beim Händler.

Danke für eure Hilfe 
mfg,
Ben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (7. März 2012)

Gebraucht lohnt sich je nach Zustand des Objekts.

Solange der Frame und vielleicht noch die Federgabel gut in Schuss sind, ist es aufjedenfall überlegenswert in ein gebrauchtes Rad zu investieren. Viele der Teile tauscht man sowieso aus bzw. sind verschlissen.

Ein paar Dinge haben sich natürlich von 2008 zu heute getan, aber nichts davon würde ich als Meilenstein bezeichnen.

Carbon oder Alu - das ist sowieso erstmal ne Grundsatzfrage. Ich persönlich würde heutzutage noch immer auf Alu zurückgreifen.


----------



## BennydeMuller (7. März 2012)

Hallo, danke für die Antwort!

Ja Carbon oder Alu löst ja eine Art Glaubenskrieg aus, wobei ich ja gelesen habe dass man vor allem bei Lapierre sich keine Sorgen machen soll. Ich werde mich diesbezüglich noch weiter informieren.

Ich denke ich schaue mich mal um in den 2009er Baujahren, vllt. finde ich ja sogar hier auf dem Bikemarkt etwas!

Ich habe leider keinen Meter zur Hand, aber Rahmengröße 46 müsste passen oder? Ich bin 183cm groß und trage 32er Länge in den Hosen.

Grüße,
Ben


----------



## Hendrik1988 (7. März 2012)

Gebrauchte Lapierre suchst du hier in D lange. Ab und zu taucht mal eins im Bikemarkt oder bei ebay auf. Ich habe damals mein Spicy bei Bikestore.cc in Innsbruck gekauft. Die verkaufen die Vorjahresmodelle bis zu 30% günstiger. Größe 46 sollte passen.


----------



## vitaminc (7. März 2012)

Meine Schrittlänge beträgt ca. 85cm bei 1,83m.
Ich fahre "L". Kleiner dürfte das Zesty nicht sein.

2009 war aufjedenfall ein sehr guter Zestyjahrgang 

Beim Zesty 714 (2009) ist meines Wissens nur der Hinterbau aus Carbon.


----------



## BennydeMuller (7. März 2012)

Danke für eure Infos.

Ich werd die Schrittlänge mal ausmessen, ich weiss jedoch dass ich kurze Beine im Vergleich zum Oberkörper habe. 

Ich schau vor allem im französisch-sprachigem Raum nach Lapierres, troc-velo.com hat eine riesengroße Auswahl.

Ist jemand von euch Zesty und X-Control gefahren zum Vergleich?

Danke, 
mfg,
Ben


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (8. März 2012)

Da laut Titel auch X-Control interessant ist, werfe ich mal mein Angebot (Signatur) in den Ring. Ist zwar kein All Mounatin, macht aber beim Trail heizen richtig Spaß.


----------



## BennydeMuller (14. März 2012)

Hallo danke nochmal für die Antworten.
Momentan wird mir ein Zesty 514 aus dem Jahr 2010 angeboten für ca. 1900 Euro. Lieber ein bisschen warten und ein Zesty aus 2011 nehmen oder sind die Unterschiede eher gering zwischen den 2 Jahrgängen?

Grüße,
Ben


----------



## Megaman_AT (20. März 2012)

BennydeMuller schrieb:


> Hallo danke nochmal für die Antworten.
> Momentan wird mir ein Zesty 514 aus dem Jahr 2010 angeboten für ca. 1900 Euro. Lieber ein bisschen warten und ein Zesty aus 2011 nehmen oder sind die Unterschiede eher gering zwischen den 2 Jahrgängen?
> 
> Grüße,
> Ben



Würde niemals 1900 für ein 2 Jahre altes, gebrauchtes Bike ausgeben. Für 2000 hab ich ein neues 2012er Zesty 314 gekauft.


----------



## BennydeMuller (20. März 2012)

Zwischen dem Zesty 512 und 314 gibts ja doch schon Unterschiede. 
Wäre für mich das Gleiche ob man einen neuen Dacia für 15000 Euro kauft oder einen gebrauchten Golf z.B. 

Ich würde schon gerne etwas in der Mittelklasse kaufen, hab auch keine Probleme damit etwas Gebrauchtes zu kaufen, natürlich nur wenn es in einem erstklassigen Zustand ist, so z.B das Lapierre Zesty 514, welches ich gefunden habe und 1 1/2 Jahre alt ist (NP 3000 Euro)

Danke trotzdem für deine Meinung,

Grüße,
Ben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hendrik1988 (21. März 2012)

1900 wären mir persönlich auch zu viel. Wie gesagt, Bikestore.cc hat gute Angebote.  Z.B. bekommst du das 2011er Zesty 314 in 46 und 50 ebenfalls für 1900, neu und mit Garantie.  Statt XT hast du dann halt eine SLX Ausstattung.


----------



## BennydeMuller (21. März 2012)

Hallo, danke für die Antwort!

Bikestore scheint in der Tat gute Angebote zu haben. Ich habe mich trotzdem irgendwie ins Zesty 514 verkuckt, jedoch finde ich bereits erste Angebote für das 2011er Modell in Frankreich. Ca. 2100 Euro fürs 2011er Zesty 514 ist dann ja doch ein guter Preis oder, da Garantie in dem Fall ja noch drauf ist.

Ich werde weiter berichten, danke für die Tipps bis jetzt, ich bin mir jetzt jedoch sicher nach einem 514 Ausschau zu halten 

Grüße,
Ben


----------



## surprise11 (21. März 2012)

Hatte auch letztes Jahr ein Händler Angebot von einem 2010 Zetsty 514 NEU um 2000.
Mann darf die Listenpreise von Lapierre nicht so ernstnehmen.... (gilt auch für ganz NEUE Modelle)
mfg


----------



## vitaminc (21. März 2012)

Ob SLX oder XT, das wäre mir egal.
Wichtiger sind Laufräder, Federgabel und Dämpfer.

Das Alter des Bikes spielt auch keine so große Rolle, eher Zustand und Garantieleistung. Wenn Du das Bike vom Händler bekommst, und es dort eigentlich nur Standzeit hatte, dann ist das Bike trotzdem mehr oder weniger NEU, evtl. paar wenige Probefahrten hinter sich. Die Garantie sollte ab Verkaufsdatum gelten.


----------



## Megaman_AT (22. März 2012)

BennydeMuller schrieb:


> Zwischen dem Zesty 512 und 314 gibts ja doch schon Unterschiede.
> Wäre für mich das Gleiche ob man einen neuen Dacia für 15000 Euro kauft oder einen gebrauchten Golf z.B.
> 
> Ben



Na ja, der Vergleich hinkt schon gewaltig. Ist mehr so als ob man sich statt eines neuen Golf 7 einen 2 Jahre alten gebrauchten Golf 6 zum gleichen Preis ohne Garantie kauft nur weil der zum damaliegen Zeitpunkt teurer war ohne dabei zu berücksichtigen, dass der neue inzwischen weiterentwickelt und verbessert wurde und wahrscheinlich das alte Modell in fast allen Bealange übertrifft. Ist halt auch die Frage was besser ist: 2010er XT Shifter oder 2012er SLX Shifter ...

Aber jetzt weiß ich endlich, warum die gebrauchten Bikes so teuer sind: Es gibt wirklich Leute, die sowas kaufen...


----------



## BennydeMuller (22. März 2012)

Ich zähl nicht "zu den Leuten, die sowas kaufen" sondern informiere mich vorher, z.B in dem ich nett in diesem Forum nachfrage, daher musst du nicht so herablassend sein.

Ich habe noch nichts gekauft, sondern lediglich von einem Angebot geredet.

Natürlich interessiert mich ob ein 2012er Zesty 314 besser ist als ein 2011er Zesty 514, deshalb stell ich ja solche Fragen...

Gruß,
Ben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

